
When it came to robotic probes, the Soviets got to the Moon first - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160212-how-the-soviets-beat-america-to-the-moon
======
sambeau
This seems a good place to mention the wonderful BBC TV documentary:
"Cosmonauts: How Russia Won the Space Race" which was on BBC4.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lcxms](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lcxms)

If you can find it in a watchable sate I highly recommend it. The scene where
they talk about the Americans landing on the Moon is particularly good.

------
tigeba
You would think a BBC article on this topic would mention the bizarre
postscript, where Lunokhod 2 and Luna 21 were sold at auction for around $70K
USD to Richard Garriott.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Garriott](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Garriott)

~~~
knodi123
Sold, sure, but possession is 9/10ths of the law, and both of those probes are
currently on the moon. It seems more like one of those "buy a star" things
than an actual bargain-basement sale of a priceless relic of the space race.

